# fav duck



## remingtonmaster16 (Mar 22, 2008)

my favorite duck would probly be the ol fashion mallard.easiest to call esiest ti shoot lol and theres always someof them. another fav for mee would be the woody blue wing and green teal. the blue bill would be another fav but so darn hard to kill and they always high in the sky so i sky blast.


----------



## CarlyleHunter (Mar 22, 2008)

I luv to shoot mallards. My fav although would have to be the pintail. They are hard to call in and I like a challenge. The are also a pretty duck.


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

Gadwalls and Mallards are my favorite


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

I created this topic last fall; heres the link:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=45044


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

My answer is the same as it was in the fall too.

A duck is a bird with a green head and a reedy quack.
Good luck,
Dan


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

I love shooting cans the ghost like apperance in the morning is great. I would have to diagree with you about the bills they like to fly low on the water and skirt the decoys. Also can beat a mallard in the feild also woodies in the feild are great to.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

That's never been my experience with bluebills. They are always a long shot high, at best, when moving to and from feeding areas. The ones that I've shot layout shooting always show up high and then work down to the decoys.
Good luck,
Dan


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

i love teal, and woodies. hunt over in minnesota though so they are prety abundant over there. i like mallards in north dakota though, just because we actuly get some over here.


----------



## laviii (Mar 6, 2008)

My favorites are Big old Black than Green Head Mallard in New Brunswick. :beer:


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Yeah, blacks rank right up there with greenheads. 
:beer: 
Dan


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Pintails for sure. I also like canvasbacks and woodies.


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

Goldeneyes. Hands down.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Hooded Merganser/ Common Merganser


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

Banded ones are my favorite :beer:


----------



## harvester (Jan 23, 2008)

Wood ducks for me, one of the most beautiful birds. IMO


----------



## Preds21 (Feb 12, 2008)

harvester said:


> Wood ducks for me, one of the most beautiful birds. IMO


Argee 100% woddies are every color in the rainbow sitting and watching a huge flock of woodies literally 10 yards from me was an incredible experience for me


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

I would have to go with a full plumage shovler or a woodie!


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

Baldpate wigeone!


----------



## labadiecrew (Mar 31, 2008)

I have to say the coot great eating too  lol blue bills are fast not as fast as cans but thiere size makes it a tough shot but i love the green heads


----------



## Coyote Kid (Nov 24, 2006)

my favorite would have to be cans and goldeneyes. Early mornings skimming the water like shadows. Minerature rockets swooping by the sunrise decoys.


----------



## FliesItDies (Aug 17, 2007)

you should write poetry coyote kid, that was beautiful

definitely woodies and 'lards


----------



## TINGER (Mar 23, 2008)

Most all ducks are beautiful in full plumage but there is nothing like getting a limit of big greenheads with 3+ curls


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Ruddy duck.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Mine is the same as last fall as well; American Widgeon.


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Pintails or Big Fat Mallards with lots of curly feathers


----------



## Coyote Kid (Nov 24, 2006)

FliesItDies said:


> you should write poetry coyote kid, that was beautiful
> 
> definitely woodies and 'lards


 Thanks "FliesItDies"


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

Mallards and woods (drakes) the hooded mergansers are pretty also


----------



## Jer_Londgren (Mar 21, 2008)

I think a couple Kamakazi bufflehead blasting through the decoys is about the best.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Ringnecks are very pretty.


----------



## G.P. (Jun 17, 2007)

Pintails are beautiful and so are Woodies but a Mallard is hard to beat.


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

I shot some Cinnamon teal when I lived in Arizona, they were probably one of the prettiest ducks I've shot and my favorite so far.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Harlequin & Wood Ducks!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

How can you beat these...?


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

tough to beat the real deal


----------



## Bustin Lips (Mar 16, 2008)

to eat, teal by far!!!!


----------

